# New cariba from George



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

He rules, I'll show pics of the others later.

View attachment 46327


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Just got mine from George also... Probly the same ones


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> Just got mine from George also... Probly the same ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His brother....hehehehe


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

hehe brothers







, I just got all 3 yesterday


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Sick Of It All (Jan 27, 2005)

That's a great looking Cariba.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome looking guy!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

awesome, love that sparkle!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's his friend the piraya

View attachment 46443


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you got some nice fish there, george rules!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking pygos. They look huge.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

got my caribe from george. probably my coolest fish!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Great looking pygos. They look huge.
> [snapback]865941[/snapback]​


Thx







. I'm gonna have to take out the plastic plants. All i'm gonna leave in there is the driftwood. The piraya already tail whipped one of the plastic plants outta there.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

very nice, Beautiful Piraya


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice purchase.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------

